# MailServer für Verteiler



## thomy800 (22. November 2011)

Hi,

Ich suche einen kostenlosen Server, wo ich mir selbst einen Verteiler basteln kann. Ich habe ebend einen Webserver probiert, hab aber feststellen müssen, dass ich zwar Mails senden,  jedoch nicht empfangen kann.
Wichtig ist mir:
a) kostenlos
b) Verteiler selbst programmieren (php, java, c, mir egal, sollte nur in der Lage sein, auf eine ankommende Mail sofort zu reagieren, was glaub bei php nicht möglich ist (?))

Optional:
c) domain wählbar

Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?

Danke im Vorraus,
Thomy800


----------



## sheel (22. November 2011)

Hi

Kostenloser Server, auf dem du C/JEE laufen lassen kannst?
Kostenloser Server, auf dem du keine Mailanzahlbegrenzung hast?
Kostenlsoer Server, auf dem Cronjobs inkludiert sind?
Kostenlose Domain auch noch dazu?
Nö. Keine Chance.

Jedenfalls, was bedeutet "sofort regieren"?
Was soll mit ankommenden Mails passieren?
Sofort wäre etwas kompliziert...reicht nicht auch eine Minute Reaktionszeit oder so?


----------



## thomy800 (23. November 2011)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Kostenloser Server, auf dem du C/JEE laufen lassen kannst?


zum Beispiel.


sheel hat gesagt.:


> Kostenloser Server, auf dem du keine Mailanzahlbegrenzung hast?


Da ich die Mails eh weiter schicken werde, brauch ich die nicht mehr und damit nur wenig Platz (1-2 Mails als Puffer).


sheel hat gesagt.:


> Kostenlsoer Server, auf dem Cronjobs inkludiert sind?


Wäre auch möglich.


sheel hat gesagt.:


> Kostenlose Domain auch noch dazu?


Optional, stell ich mal ganz hinten an.



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Jedenfalls, was bedeutet "sofort regieren"?


Müsste nicht im selben Moment sein, innerhalb der nächsten 5 Min würde reichen.



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Was soll mit ankommenden Mails passieren?


Was ein Verteiler halt so macht, ankommende Mail kopieren und an eine Liste von Empfängern weiterleiten.



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Sofort wäre etwas kompliziert...reicht nicht auch eine Minute Reaktionszeit oder so?


jap.


----------



## sheel (23. November 2011)

Mit dem "Nö. Keine Chance" meinte ich eigentlich,
dass du sowas nicht kostenlos bekommen wirst.

Und mit Mailanzahlbegrenzung mein ich auch nicht, wieviel
Mails zurzeit am Server sind, sondern wieviel man pro Tag abschicken darf.
Ist nicht immer unbegrenzt. Vor allem bei Gratishostern nicht.
100 Mails pro Tag versenden wäre zB. bei bplaced (ist mir nur gerade eingefallen).

Also, kostenlos kenn ich zumindest nichts Passendes.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. November 2011)

Hi,

würde dir Postfix als MTA mit einem selbst geschriebenen Filter im Backend verwenden.

Dafür wirst du allerdings nen Root- / Virtualserver brauchen, also kostenlos fällt mir da auch nichts ein, nur kostengünstig.

Gruß
BK


----------



## thomy800 (24. November 2011)

Was wäre denn kostengünstig?

Thomas


----------

